# Really cool digital art



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

So I am sharing this link/article for those who might be interested. I was cruising around looking at digital art/artist and found this link and was absolutely blown away by some of the artists shown. It is definitely worth a look. 

http://weburbanist.com/2010/03/29/18-unbelievably-realistic-works-of-3d-digital-art/


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW that really is amazing digital art , I thought for sure they were all photos and excellent photos at that.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know! Some of the artists I had to google just to see what other pieces they have done. I highly recommend doing that. The ones I found that had web-sites do incredible work.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Truly stunning!


----------

